# ??????



## Az Turnings (Jul 5, 2018)

Did I do something wrong in the stabilizing process? Not bake long enough? Not hot enough? Any help would be great!


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2018)

@rocky1


----------



## The100road (Jul 5, 2018)

I haven’t seen that first hand but that’s sure looks like what it was to me. The resin/dye wasn’t cured and bled. 

Is that Alumilite White?


----------



## The100road (Jul 5, 2018)

How long and what temp did you cure at?


----------



## Az Turnings (Jul 5, 2018)

The100road said:


> How long and what temp did you cure at?


2 hours at 200 degrees.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## The100road (Jul 5, 2018)

Az Turnings said:


> 2 hours at 200 degrees.



Huh. That’s about the same as what I do.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Definitely should have cured the stabilizing resin at that, especially on a piece of cholla. But yes, it appears your stabilizing resin didn't fully cure. And, is bleeding.

Out of curiosity... If that was a gallon jug of Cactus Juice, you did mix your catalyst in, didn't you?


Another possibility however, one I see more frequently, and find more likely... Your Alumilite didn't cure in some small trapped void, having been forced in there under pressure, and apparently it may have found a bit of dried Cactus Juice and dye, and juiced it back up. And, now that you have removed it from your pressure pot, it is slowly oozing back out of said little void.

Not sure why it does that, but I've seen a lot of it, it's not specific to any one wood or resin either, have seen it with Alumilite and with Silmar. Seems you force the resin in and it's isolated from the reaction taking place outside around it or something. You can wipe a little catalyst over the top to seal it, and set it out in the sun to enhance curing. Otherwise, it should cure in a few days/weeks.


----------



## VotTak (Jul 6, 2018)

if you talking about STABILIZATION on those pieces than I have no clue what we are talking about.
if you are talking about casting process
and
if you use alumilite clear
and you are wondering why it become white color... it happens in couple cases humidity(and it might be humidity in chola, in air, in air tank of pressure pump) or/and low temperature(alumilite just taken out of fridge etc) 
Sorry but your initial information is not enough to make something out of it.


----------



## CWS (Jul 6, 2018)

I have gotten those results from water in compressor tank.


----------

